# Before my wife gets home!



## moe69r (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey guys,
I've been reading and reading and this is just a great site! I need some advice on a sub and in ceiling speakers. I am stuck with in ceiling -WAF. She finally gave in on having a T.V. in the room and gave the okay for a sub, just no other speakers on the floor. Just two conditions, have it done before she is back in town next week and she gets to go shopping for shoes.

I have the Onkyo 5008. I was looking at :
5 Channels: Martin Logan Helos 100
Sub:ULS-15 DualDrive 

I don't have a way to listen first and it's a shoot with in ceiling and the layout of my room. I attached a picture of it. 
I would really appreciate any advice. I don't have a lot of knowledge.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

HSU makes some great subs.

What is your budget and are you wanting to get 2 subs? You mentioned the dual drive but only had one sub pictured in the drawing so I wanted to be clear.

That is a pretty good size area considering that much of it is open to other areas. Duals will certainly help you with that.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

If you want the speakers to be hidden, you can use in-wall speakers for the fronts, and in-ceiling speakers for the rears. Polk Audio makes a number of hidden speakers, as do some other vendors I can't remember.


----------



## moe69r (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't use in wall. It may be hard to see but there are windows on either side of the fireplace thats in the middle of the wall.
Their is a lot of open space to fill. I just put "sub" in that spot because that is about the only place on the floor I can put one.

I have about 5,000 budgeted for speakers and a sub
That may go up or down when a get a quote for running wire. I thought I might could do it but, not without tearing up some dry wall and I really suck at repairing drywall.

I would still like to get a rack for my equipment if anyone has a suggestion for that too. I may have to put that off, though.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

moe69r said:


> She finally gave in on having a T.V. in the room



:blink:

ouch dude. what kind of family room doesn't have a T.V.!?


----------



## moe69r (Dec 3, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> :blink:
> 
> ouch dude. what kind of family room doesn't have a T.V.!?


In her defense, it's the last room to fall. The living room in the picture is actually the TV room wired with surround and all, but it's really too cramped and there is another similar room upstairs with a plasma. But this is the only one large enough for a lot of people to sit.... or uh yeah that was my argument.


----------



## moe69r (Dec 3, 2010)

taoggniklat said:


> HSU makes some great subs.
> 
> What is your budget and are you wanting to get 2 subs? You mentioned the dual drive but only had one sub pictured in the drawing so I wanted to be clear.
> 
> That is a pretty good size area considering that much of it is open to other areas. Duals will certainly help you with that.


I don't know if i should go with two or one sub. There isn't much room. Between the seating, which is a couch and that spot where I typed sub there is a book shelf. So there is about 18-20" of space. Although I could move the couch and shelf back a little. But other than that spot there isn't really anywhere else to place a sub.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

A TV that disappears almost completely is a projector with a pull down or electric screen. The screen casing could be mounted inside the ceiling, or perhaps above those windows with a valence concealing it. Or, if you have big rafters, you might be able to mount the screen casing on the far side of a rafter and have it drop down from there. My point is that when somebody in the family does not want to be looking at home theater equipment in a room, a projector can be the best answer.

And two smaller subs generally sound a lot better than one big one. HSU has some that receive their signal wirelessly, which might help with placement and with a spouse.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Concerning subs, get two if you can make them fit. SVS now has sealed subs that are smaller...right? Or do like I did and get two PBU's, put them on one side of the couch and one at the end of the loveseat...add a lamp, coasters, a magazine or two...a set of deer antlers....viola...my wife thought I bought two lovely end tables....155 lb end tables.:rofl:


----------

